# duda al comprar un celular



## gaston sj (Ene 5, 2007)

hola atodos mi pregunta es la siguente nesesito saber que opinan del motorola v810 ya que me estoy por comprar uno de esos y que celular me recomiendan  pregunta 2 :cual es la mejor marca de celulares?su opinion se la agradezco saludos


----------



## spaziotr (Abr 14, 2007)

motorola o sony ericsson estan siendo los mejores hoy por hoy en argentina el 810 se zarpa pero si vas a comprarte un 810 comprate el sony que es buenisimo yo trabajo en movistar y a verdad que ni cambios en garantia hacemos de ese


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 14, 2007)

hola spaciotr ya compre el motorola v810 se ve que es uyn excelente celular y de buena calidad pero ahora nesesito el cable usb no lo consigo ni en mercado libre ni en deremate je se ve un buen cel y mejor que barios que vi lo que si es un poco caro pero todos los accesorios y el mismo cel pero lo bueno sale caro saludos


----------

